# Sanding acrylic undercoat



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you sand acrylic undercoat?
I do if there are bits in the paint but what other reason would you sand undercoat?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you focking serious?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

RAP I believe there is some communication break down here. Somebody from another country that says "sands" could be interpreted as
a deep, hard sanding.

He probably has a different term than sand for undercoat. I know when I sand undercoat I don't give it a full sand more a wipe or like Scott from VP says a "scuff" sand.

Different strokes for different strokes or how about different lingo from the dingo down under.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sorry I thought I was on US painter's forum


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Its amazing , but the interweb knows no boundaries!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

For example, BM 046, levels out really nice. I just give it a quick once over. It doesn't seem to create much powder, basically sand to knock of the horns. I don't miss the clouds and piles of dust. Plus the finsih coat still comes out nice. Just another benefit of using the new low-voc waterbornes.

If I really need a perfect finish, I will stick to an oil primer that sands. Most people won't notice the difference on the final coat though.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gee I thought sanding ANY base was passé.

Yesterday I was rinsing the woodwork next to a strip I just hung. I saw what looked like some dried paste (which I could not figure out why it was dried). I kept washing and washing and it wouldn't budge. I finally looked closely and it was dried paste that had been PAINTED over.

Too often as I am washing trim, the newly laid paint peels off to reveal a gloss surface underneath.

I do not know when the new standard is to NOT sand before applying EACH coat - at least for interior work. 

YES, lightly sand underbody on trim. I am impressed how some of the top acrylic primers are sandable


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Let me make my posting Idiot-proof....
I'm talking about NEW drywall/sheetrock. 

Do you give the entire area a light scuff of the undercoat.or basecoat, the first coat.

I never do ,I just de-nib all the bits that have stuck to it.
But one painter said you should scuff the entire area....
what say you?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Are you focking serious?


Nuff said.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, in your clarification post you have identified one surface that I thought every single painter in the world would recognize as needing a full surface sanding (new drywall). Impossible to not sand it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What about textured walls? You can't sand those. 

I can apply undercoater pretty good and smooth but if the wb product raises the grain you pretty much don't have a choice.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good point. Almost never see those here. Maybe once every 5 years. Ceilings often are textured, but walls are essentially always smooth drywall.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> What about textured walls? You can't sand those.
> 
> I can apply undercoater pretty good and smooth but if the wb product raises the grain you pretty much don't have a choice.


Since when? They are sanded all the time in the SW. Must be a demographic thing.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

robladd said:


> Since when? They are sanded all the time in the SW. Must be a demographic thing.


 one trick is to first wet the wood down with water and let it dry.then you can sand down the raised grain. next step is to apply an acrylic primer. the raised grain will be minimal. i've had no problem sanding down insl-x 'STIX' primer for instance. that new benjamin moore fresh start was terrible to sand going over an existing lacquer coating. the sanding caused tiny balled up bits to clog the sandpaper and to scratch the surface. horrible experience,had to re-prime everything with STIX primer.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

robladd said:


> Since when? They are sanded all the time in the SW. Must be a demographic thing.


How do you sand orange peel textured walls?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> How do you sand orange peel textured walls?


You don't


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

:stupid:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> How do you sand orange peel textured walls?


I'm talking about knock down


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

robladd said:


> I'm talking about knock down


I was talking about orange peel...

It's fairly popular in the midwest.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We sometimes lightly pole sand orange peel walls after primer to knock off any boogers etc.120- 150 grit and a light pass goes quick.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

what are you guys rambling on about.
You don't need to sand the base coat if it's acrylic. you can't really sand it, it's like rubber.

Acrylic paint chemically bonds itself to other acrylic .


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Drywall if, it is not completely coated with mud, is too rough without a quick sand to be painted properly. It is not for adhesion but proper feel and appearance of the surface. Ad there are many acrylics that sand quite nicely.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Unfockingbelievable :blink:


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm sorry I thought I was on US painter's forum



In a full Australian accent... Get stuffed mate! Fair dinkum, you are a tool!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

pacificpainters.com said:


> In a full Australian accent... Get stuffed mate! Fair dinkum, you are a tool!


You have no idea how confusing this whole thread is. I don't know if it is "lost in translation" but in a straight Texas twang... Y'all ain't got no dam idea what y'all is talking about. 


(Cause if you do, I sure as hell don't.)


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> You have no idea how confusing this whole thread is. I don't know if it is "lost in translation" but in a straight Texas twang... Y'all ain't got no dam idea what y'all is talking about.
> 
> (Cause if you do, I sure as hell don't.)


Who is Y'all? Is he a painter?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You don't


Well, you can. Out here that's how you end up with smooth. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> Since when? They are sanded all the time in the SW. Must be a demographic thing.


I guess it is regional because I never saw textured walls sanded until I worked in Las Vegas.
I sanded my share of interior textured walls and ceilings when I was in Vegas doing NC. :thumbsup: I can see the difference between a house thats been sanded and one that wasnt. Theres a lot of burrs and rough edges on knock-down texture in NC. I remember doing a quick walk thru to check the sanding job before I would wall out an interior. Its all orange peel texture up here, and I still give the walls a quick scuff before painting to knock off any burrs. Makes a big difference.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

mv8710 said:


> what are you guys rambling on about.
> You don't need to sand the base coat if it's acrylic. you can't really sand it, it's like rubber.
> 
> Acrylic paint chemically bonds itself to other acrylic .


Smooth walls? Ive bever seen smooth walls not get sanded after primimg. Except by a few half a$$ painters who either didnt know what they were doing or didnt care. Even on repaints I sand between coats on smooth walls.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You don't


I never saw it done when I was in Texas either Edgar, but you do if your gonna paint in Oregon or Washington.  Lots of painters sand the walls up here and its all orange peel on residential. You get a way better job. Just a quick scuff with 150 to knock off any burrs or crap. But only after it has a coat of paint on it. Some guys run a wide taping knife over the walls, but I prefer a sanding pole. Things are regional. You guys should do what I did when I was young. I left Texas and drifted around the US for 10 years. I went to a lot of places and saw America while working with a lot of different painters. I quickly learned how everything is different in different parts of the United States. I learned how to paint doing new construction in in Dallas Texas. Not sure what they do now, but in the 80s we used painters putty on the woodwork. Crawfords in the orange can. Everyone puttied with their fingers. I get to Las Vegas and on my first day I was puttying nail holes in door frames (with my fingers) and the boss walks in and sees me and asks "Why are you using your fingers to putty"  I was like "WTF am I supposed to use? My feet?" :whistling2: He said around here we putty with a "Putty Knife" That took a little practice to get used to, but its the only way to putty for me now. Then I come to Oregon and everyone was spackling the nail holes.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Well, you can. Out here that's how you end up with smooth. :yes:


I disagree  4 posts in a row!!!!! :thumbup: Im gonna hit 10,000 in no time :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have never needed to sand orange peel texture after being primed. 

call me naive or a hack, if needed.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sanding texture does not make sense to me. It seems like you would only hit the high points on the texture which should not really serve any purpose.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol. Yeah, you guys are right. I made it all up. I've only done this for 30 years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not saying it is not done, just saying it does not make sense to me. But, we do things in ways tht do not make sense to others as well, I am sure. Shoot, sometimes they do not make much sense to me


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Bummer. I just typed up a long reply giving a little better explanation and reasoning for *lightly sanding *just enough to remove the burrs, bumps, paint globs from the last painter not straining his/her paint, etc. Then I hit something (no idea what) and MY WHOLE POST AND ALL MY TYPING WENT AWAY!  That bites! Theres no way Im typing it again. So, you guys paint your walls and I'll paint mine. Maybe your now picturing orange peel textured walls thats now has flat spots? :no: I have done this gig for a long long long time now. What I do makes perfect sense. Trust me, after spending 30 years painting and at the age of 50, the last thing I wanna do is waste time doing BS that makes no sense, or slows me down. I paint in the most productive way possible without sacrificing the quality of my work and my work is immaculate  Feel free to come check it out anytime. I'll even take ya fishing too. :thumbsup:


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

In new drywall we spray and back roll a coat of PPG 6-2, then let dry for at least a day then pole sand with 120-150 grit. I like either the newer round or triangle sanding poles over the square ones,


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

gabe said:


> In new drywall we spray and back roll a coat of PPG 6-2, then let dry for at least a day then pole sand with 120-150 grit. I like either the newer round or triangle sanding poles over the square ones,


Oh the round one is nice. just recently used one for the first time. Way better.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I've never used the round or the triangle. I have one somewhere in my shop that 3M sent me a couple years back, but I never used it. Kind of like the 4ft long "staircase" runner they sent me. WTF am I supposed to do with that? Lol


----------



## oz_painter (Aug 18, 2012)

mv8710 said:


> what are you guys rambling on about.
> You don't need to sand the base coat if it's acrylic. you can't really sand it, it's like rubber.
> 
> Acrylic paint chemically bonds itself to other acrylic .


i dont fully understand what you on about which coat is it sealer or undercoat? 

sounds like you use crap paint to its not that resene **** is it?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Bummer. I just typed up a long reply giving a little better explanation and reasoning for *lightly sanding *just enough to remove the burrs, bumps, paint globs from the last painter not straining his/her paint, etc. Then I hit something (no idea what) and MY WHOLE POST AND ALL MY TYPING WENT AWAY!  That bites! Theres no way Im typing it again. So, you guys paint your walls and I'll paint mine. Maybe your now picturing orange peel textured walls thats now has flat spots? :no: I have done this gig for a long long long time now. What I do makes perfect sense. Trust me, after spending 30 years painting and at the age of 50, the last thing I wanna do is waste time doing BS that makes no sense, or slows me down. I paint in the most productive way possible without sacrificing the quality of my work and my work is immaculate  Feel free to come check it out anytime. I'll even take ya fishing too. :thumbsup:


I've only been painting for 18 yrs or so and the first 5 was mainly scraping and brushing in peaks...

But, can you explain to me how you pole sand orange peel texture walls in a way that gets in the valleys and doesn't just flatten the high spots?

Fishin sounds better than this thread tho:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I learned how to paint doing new construction in in Dallas Texas. Not sure what they do now, but in the 80s we used painters putty on the woodwork. Crawfords in the orange can. Everyone puttied with their fingers.


Now they just mixed painter's putty, caulk, primer and paint and just shoot one coat.


----------

